# Transom Tie Downs-------



## Fishrman (Sep 13, 2017)

I have an older Shorelander trailer for my small 14 foot Jon boat. The bunks are made to extend beyond the frame of the trailer by a couple of feet. I would like to try to install some sort of transom tie downs. I really don't want to do the rachet strap thing across the whole back of the boat but wouldn't mind using something to go across the boat. The rachet thing just seems to be obtrusive to me. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## WALI4VR (Sep 14, 2017)

Fishrman said:


> I have an older Shorelander trailer for my small 14 foot Jon boat. The bunks are made to extend beyond the frame of the trailer by a couple of feet. I would like to try to install some sort of transom tie downs. I really don't want to do the rachet strap thing across the whole back of the boat but wouldn't mind using something to go across the boat. The rachet thing just seems to be obtrusive to me. Thanks for the ideas!


Please post pics with the boat on the trailer. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 14, 2017)

The problem tin boat trailers have is all too common. The boat is light so they max out the length on a small trailer designed for a light load. This leaves no frame under the transom causing the tie downs to be angle more foward than down. It needs to be secured to the trailer in a rock solid fashion so it does not bounce. Even ratchet tie downs are becoming common to ratchet the bow eye down to the frame vs just a "safety chain" and your transom needs to be ratched down to the frame as well. The idea is not holding the boat onto the trailer. The idea is holding the trailer to the hull. Some even say the hull can and should become a structural member of the trailer and load. Load being trailer and hull.







My trailer has the same problem. I keep the transom tie down straps on but they don't do much. The wratchet strap over the hull is what makes my boat "one" with the trailer. After initial fit and trimming the extra strap it's easier to put on than the two tie downs. Its a little in the way if I'm working on the boat but I've never had to remove it. Note the twist in the strap...A twist keeps the strap from vibrating in the wind. It is really simple and secure to toss a strap over it. Knowing that my load is going nowhere or that my boat and trailer are not bouncing down the road is priceless. Yes you need a strap.


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 15, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> The problem tin boat trailers have is all too common. The boat is light so they max out the length on a small trailer designed for a light load. This leaves no frame under the transom causing the tie downs to be angle more foward than down. It needs to be secured to the trailer in a rock solid fashion so it does not bounce. Even ratchet tie downs are becoming common to ratchet the bow eye down to the frame vs just a "safety chain" and your transom needs to be ratched down to the frame as well. The idea is not holding the boat onto the trailer. The idea is holding the trailer to the hull. Some even say the hull can and should become a structural member of the trailer and load. Load being trailer and hull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! The strap is probably the best idea but I don't like having to loosen the rachet to release the strap. Was hoping there might be a better way. I usually don't go over about 200 yards when I put the boat in but there will be times I will want to be on the road with it. It is those very short runs to the river that the rachet thing seems a bit like overkill but hitting larger rocks and such tends to bounce my boat so I need something. Wondered a little about putting a long shanked eye hook on each end of the bunks and then have the normal transom tie downs? Good idea on putting a twist in the stap!


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 15, 2017)

WALI4VR said:


> Fishrman said:
> 
> 
> > I have an older Shorelander trailer for my small 14 foot Jon boat. The bunks are made to extend beyond the frame of the trailer by a couple of feet. I would like to try to install some sort of transom tie downs. I really don't want to do the rachet strap thing across the whole back of the boat but wouldn't mind using something to go across the boat. The rachet thing just seems to be obtrusive to me. Thanks for the ideas!
> ...



Thanks, picture taken by Stumpalump pretty much is the same as mine! Mine is about 10 miles from me so I can't run out and get a photo but can next time I am out there.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 15, 2017)

I had the same problem for years, and then my most recent purchase gave me a trailer that was properly sized so that I could use standard transom tie-downs. Love them.

*a long shanked eye hook on each end of the bunks*
While the eye hooks would allow you to use standard transom tie-downs...I don't see where the eye hook would give you ANY real strength. A big bump; God forbid a front-end crash; all sorts of places where we count on the tie-downs to do their job, would be compromised with a simple eye hook turned into a wooden bunk. I wouldn't do it.

At one time, I did own a boat that had 2 large metal plates that were screwed into the bunks to act as tie-down points. The screws that held them in place were falling out when I bought the boat. Small screws; wet bunks; no wonder they were falling out.

As far as making a more efficient use of an "over-the-boat" strap...I wonder if a standard transom tie-down could be bolted on one side of the trailer side channel. Then, the matching transom tiedown could be affixed to the opposite trailer channel. 

A properly sized long strap could have big hooks on both ends. Each hook would connect to the two "transom/now side-channel/ tiedowns". If everything was properly sized, only one auto-tiedown would have to be tightened.

The transom tie-downs that I use are spring loaded so they would slide up into their own "pocket" when not in use. You'd have to stow the longer hook-equipped strap but that is all.

I have never done what I described above, but I do think it would work. I am not sure if buying two transom tie-downs and rigging up a double-hooked middle strap is worth it, but each boater is different. 

I know I love the quick on and off of my transom tie-downs. I LINKed my transom tie-downs below, just for reference.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P3IAYSC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 15, 2017)

richg99 said:


> I had the same problem for years, and then my most recent purchase gave me a trailer that was properly sized so that I could use standard transom tie-downs. Love them.
> 
> *a long shanked eye hook on each end of the bunks*
> While the eye hooks would allow you to use standard transom tie-downs...I don't see where the eye hook would give you ANY real strength. A big bump; God forbid a front-end crash; all sorts of places where we count on the tie-downs to do their job, would be compromised with a simple eye hook turned into a wooden bunk. I wouldn't do it.
> ...



Yep, I have those same transom Tie downs on my 18 foot Basstracker. They are slick to use! That very well may work on my little Jon Boat. I really wasn't wanting to spend that much on it but it may be a slick way to go. Thanks!


----------



## richg99 (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes. Since they get dipped in water all of the time, I spray them with grease often.


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 16, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Yes. Since they get dipped in water all of the time, I spray them with grease often.


I was thinking that the transom tie downs like we are talking about may be long enough to hook over the gunnels on each side too??


----------



## richg99 (Sep 16, 2017)

They probably would reach. That would hold the boat down, but wouldn't prevent forward movement in a sudden stop, though


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 16, 2017)

richg99 said:


> They probably would reach. That would hold the boat down, but wouldn't prevent forward movement in a sudden stop, though


 I am sure you are right about that. In the short term, I am just interested in taking it a very short distance to the river. On a longer haul, I would have to make sure it is fastened down correctly!


----------



## eshaw (Sep 17, 2017)

Fishrman said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > They probably would reach. That would hold the boat down, but wouldn't prevent forward movement in a sudden stop, though
> ...


Most accidents happen close to home, why chance it? There's nothing wrong with strapping down over the gunnels to the trailer frame below. I think what you have in the back of your mind is asthetics. I strap both of my boats down over the gunnels and the small john gets it over the front as well.


----------



## Fishrman (Sep 17, 2017)

eshaw said:


> Fishrman said:
> 
> 
> > richg99 said:
> ...


I really don't care about the aesthetics. In the short term though, I literally pulll my little boat out of the grainery with my little tractor and drive about 100 yards and put it in the river. There will be times, in the future, I want to take it further than that.


----------

